# Free Hammer Raffle.



## bosh (Dec 3, 2011)

As an act of appreciation for all the good things I've leaned on this forum, I am going to raffle my FGC Hammer. This is the most expensive I have bought, but it is a little too big for me. When Paul saw what I was doing in my community, setting up a catapult club, giving out free beanflipper type naturals, and heared that the Hammer was a bit oto big for me, he made and gave me a perfect smaller version.But the slingshot I'm givng away is perfect and in mint condition, it's extremely accurate (if you are) very beautiful for something so functional, and is cut from antique oak. If you want a chance to win this magnificent tool, just reply to the thread with the words 'I'm in' and your name will go in the hat. I am hopeless with technology and have no camera, if you want to look at this beautiful tool check out it's vitals at Forking Good Catapults. I will do the draw on 16th feb 10pm.
Thank you


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

*I'm in. Thanks, Bosh.*


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm in. Groovy.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

I'm in. Awesome


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

With blind faith "I'm in".


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Cool deal, pictures? I'm in!

Tristin.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Pic? I'm in anyway.


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm in.
Is this it?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300646157538?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Very different looking slingshot.
Thanks.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yessir! I am in!!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

im in, sounds sweet!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Im in ! woo hoo another contest i wont win ! im so stoked ! yeah ! ! ! Loser baby ! ! !


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

"I'm in" and thank you.

sean


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Sure...Why not?...I`m in...


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm in too!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

What's to lose? I'm in.

(null)


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

im in


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in, Thanks Bosh!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm In thats cool Idea ..


----------



## JasonP (Jan 4, 2012)

you know *i'm in*!


----------



## bulljunk (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm in,too!


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm in , never to many ss in any one' collections . MM


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

im in .


----------



## AARON V. (Jan 10, 2012)

IM IN!!!


----------



## m2rd (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm in. Thanks

Mike


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## treeknot (Nov 19, 2011)

count me in.


----------



## jaggs (Nov 8, 2010)

im in cheers bosh


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

I am quite new to this forum if I can be in, I'm in, thanks!


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm in, I've heard good views about the slingshot and would be nice if I am able to try it out =)


----------



## DJammer (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm in. I'm a newb so anything to get started would be great!


----------



## bosh (Dec 3, 2011)

http://www.forkinggoodcatapults.com/ Here's a link so you can see what's on offer. Thank you for participating and wish you all good luck, as you're going to need it with all these people in the hat. Am going to get a book of raffle tickets, and will assign numbers according to the point you came in on, might have to get someone to help me make a video of the draw so you can see that it's fair and above boared. Blimey was scared noone would bother, thank you all so much!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Im in ,thanks


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks, I'm in.


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Im in hehe any piccys


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I'M IN!


----------



## Bohh (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

I.AM..........IN thanks


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Absolutely! I'm in.


----------



## derbyduck (May 1, 2011)

yes please i'm in


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm in,
thanks for this bosh
mckee


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Thirston (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm in.

And thank you for the opportunity to win a neat looking SS.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Im in. Thanks.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Gex1983 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm in! Would love a chance to win a nice ss.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

im in.
but i have never won anything so i wont hold my breath.


----------



## bosh (Dec 3, 2011)

Everybodys got the same chance, and you can't win if your not in. Anybody know of the fairest way to do this, never done a raffle before, anybody want to do it for me, or suggest somone everybody trusts to do this thing right? I'm going with names in a pillow case,drawn by my soon to be wife Wendy if there's no objections.It's a beaut tool, Gamekeeper John can put a 9.5mm through the middle of a cd at33feet plus, no bother. This one's built with hunting in mind but does brilliant on single bands.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I like to use Excel.

Put all the names in column A
In column B add the RAND() function
Sort the spreadsheet by column B
Highest number wins

Writing stuff down on paper is way too much effort.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

thank you for the opportunity bosh. i'm in.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Oh *******. I'll be in that!
Thankyou

Hype~X Australia


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm in. Great job with starting the club!!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

So who won ?


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

I"m in. "If it weren't for bad luck I'd have no luck at all" _Roy Clark_


----------



## m2rd (Jan 14, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm In.

Thanks for the gift!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

im in. and hoping^^


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

*Has anyone read the thread ? the drawing was Feb 16th @ 10 pm , so who won ? *


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

bosh has had some trouble recently and certain reasons have ristricted him from coming on the internet


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks I hope all is well ! MM


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

i am in too. a little surprised to still see this going though.... thought the drawing would be feb 16th 10pm???


----------



## chineas dude (Feb 28, 2012)

im in


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm in (on the off chance it's still running...)


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

lol, no one is reading the post, lets just ope everything is good with bosh


----------

